# How does illamasqua cream foundation relate to MAC shades?



## van_dudette (Jun 18, 2009)

I wanted to order some things from illamasqua, including their cream foundation. I wear an NC 15 in mac studio fix fluid and mont blanc in nars foundation


thanks!


----------



## Brigitte031 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm an NC30 in MAC and something like shade 40 in MUFE Mat Velvet+ ... I've noticed the 200 series, which is where I would be in Illamasqua foundation is sorta pink-based but I'm willing to try it if someone could kindly point me in the right direction!


----------



## Tahti (Aug 18, 2009)

I swatched some Illamasqua foundation next to MAC NC15 in Studio Fix Fluid here -  http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/i...atches-139347/

HTH!


----------



## Miss Mimi (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brigitte031* 

 
_I'm an NC30 in MAC and something like shade 40 in MUFE Mat Velvet+ ... I've noticed the 200 series, which is where I would be in Illamasqua foundation is sorta pink-based but I'm willing to try it if someone could kindly point me in the right direction! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am about an NC35-37 and mix 205 with 215. So I am guessing 205 ( yellow based beige ) or 210 ( suppose to be the same tone but more netural ) may work for you. Illamasqua and Gossmakeupartist have a blog that shows swatches and descriptions. 

I have swatches comparing 205 to 215 on my blog. 

HTH!


----------

